# Connecting utilities under the "new" law



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

At least new to me.

Under the 2014 law if you're getting anything turned on (Water,gas,light or even fixed line telephone) you'll be required to provide proof of ownership or rental contract.

This means if the home doesn't currently have an active contract expect to wait possibly a week or more for utilities. Factor that into your plannings. Unless you enjoy indoor camping


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> At least new to me.
> 
> Under the 2014 law if you're getting anything turned on (Water,gas,light or even fixed line telephone) you'll be required to provide proof of ownership or rental contract.
> 
> This means if the home doesn't currently have an active contract expect to wait possibly a week or more for utilities. Factor that into your plannings. Unless you enjoy indoor camping


my landlord is carrying me 

:flypig:


----------

